# HyCosy in IUI month Question



## elliemarie (Jan 3, 2012)

Hello!
Not quite sure I've got the hang of this as only just signed on but everyone seems so lovely and I've got a question I could really do with some advice on. I am starting on my second round of IUI after a failed first attempt. I hadn't originally had a HyCosy test as I was only going to have one go however as I'm not doing a second try with injections my doctor has suggested I should - he also said as I would need 3D if I am then going on to IVF it is worth doing anyway. I have started to worry though that such an invasive technique could affect the success chances of mu IUI - the HyCosy will be on day 6 of cycle (two days time) IUI prob day 16/17. Does anyone have any information either way re this? I am sure doctor wouldn't have suggested if damaging so I guess ideally looking for reassurance from anyone else who has had HyCosy and IUI in same cycle as all the posts I could find it seemed to be in prepatory phase pre starting
Thank you so much
Ellie


----------



## Pyra (Apr 1, 2012)

While I haven't had IUI yet and had my HyCoSy a couple of months back, from whatever I have heard from my gynaecologist, there won't be any negative impact on your IUI. In fact, the HyCoSy may itself be sufficient to clear minor blockages in the Fallopian tubes, giving you a higher chance of conception over the next 3 cycles (including the current one), were you trying naturally as well. All the best!


----------



## elliemarie (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you Pyra you have made me feel more positive. I wish you luck when you get to your IUI xx


----------

